# Places to catch mullet from shore?



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for a place I can get a load of mullet from shore in the Niceville/Valp/Fort Walton area? I would love to get some to smoke and put some in the freezer for bait. I have been driving around looking for others throwing the cast net off bridges and what not, but have not seen any activity. How about the Toms bayou bridge anyone do any good there right now?

If anyone has any help please pm or post here.



Thanks,

Nic


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully you know where it is I'm about to explain. It's the end of Cinco Bayou where Cinco Bayou meets up with a creek that empties into it just north of Mary Esther Cutoff on Beal Parkway. I was going over the bridge late this afternoon after I turned left onto Beal from Mary Esther Cutoff and when I went over the bridge I looked right towards the the Bayou and could see 30-40 or more Pelicans sitting on the water about 100 yards away from the Beal Bridge, quite a site, I've never seen the water there so covered with birds of any type.I know the area gets shallow andwith the low tides lately it's probably more shallow than normal. It's dark water so I'm sure the sun heats it up good in the afternoons. The picture below shows where I'm talking about. You'd probably need a shallow water boat or kayak to get there or know somebody that lives in the apartments with the docks there. Good luck!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

It's called "gap creek" and there are tons of mullet their. You can throw off the bank beside the bridge on the NW side. Don't throw off the bridge, it's illegal, and don't go alone or you'll have to leave your net. It WILL be too heavy to pull up by yourself and it's too high to reach the horn. Don't tell anyone you heard here!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

i drove past the other day on my way to gf's house, and their were three fwc trucks down there writingtickets to some black guys. be careful if thats where you're goin make sure you dont keep too many or you WILL get caught.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on over to Bayou Grande. There pre-frozen along the shoreline and plenty for the taking.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I drive by there on occasion while at work and have seen people casting nets off the wall on the NW side. Drove by today and saw half a dozen people or better standing there looking into the creek. I have seen people there before also and always wondered about the fish quality due to the fact the water never looks to good. I almost broke down and headed over there during lunch to see what I could do, but wanted to research some other spots first. Although if using for bait it probably doesnt matter too much where they come from, but I would love to smoke some. I havent checked out a map yet, so maybe that could be a next step. 

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Russian (1/11/2010)*Yeah I drive by there on occasion while at work and have seen people casting nets off the wall on the NW side. Drove by today and saw half a dozen people or better standing there looking into the creek. I have seen people there before also and always wondered about the fish quality due to the fact the water never looks to good. I almost broke down and headed over there during lunch to see what I could do, but wanted to research some other spots first. Although if using for bait it probably doesnt matter too much where they come from, but I would love to smoke some. I havent checked out a map yet, so maybe that could be a next step.
> Thanks for sharing the info.


I'm sure the shallow ends of any legs of our local bayous are holding fish at least for the next couple of days. The weather is going to warm quite a bit by this weekend.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah thats what I figure, well the cast net and cooler are in the car so at least I am prepared. Thanks for the help.


----------

